# Solved: Slow 2003 server



## sunyifei23 (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi, We have a win 2003 server that acts as AD, File server but not domain controller, with approximately 2x workstations, the problems is that most users are experiencing slow log in, as well as slow access to the mapped network drives when working on the workstations. The workstations are running XP sp2. I also get the following errors from the event viewer.

Source: Userenv
Event ID: 1053

Windows cannot determine the user or computer name. (The specified domain either does not exist or could not be contacted. ). Group Policy processing aborted. 

Source: AutoEntrollment 
Event ID:15
Automatic certificate enrollment for local system failed to contact the active directory (0x8007054b). The specified domain either does not exist or could not be contacted.
Enrollment will not be performed.

Source: NETLOGON
Event ID: 5719
No Domain Controller is available for domain "DOMAIN NAME" due to the following: 
There are currently no logon servers available to service the logon request. . 
Make sure that the computer is connected to the network and try again. If the problem persists, please contact your domain administrator.


Thanks


----------



## skinnywhiteboy (Jan 26, 2001)

"Hi, We have a win 2003 server that acts as AD, File server but not domain controller."

Is it running AD or not? If it is, then it is a domain controller.


----------



## sunyifei23 (Jun 14, 2010)

It is running AD but the server does not distribute domain name to the work stations, but rather the router does the work. or am I understanding the wrong concept here?


----------



## skinnywhiteboy (Jan 26, 2001)

Sounds like a DNS problem, which would certainly explain the slowness. Is it also running DHCP??


----------



## sunyifei23 (Jun 14, 2010)

I am not sure actually, is there a way to check? For the workstation under the TCP/IP DHCP is enabled.


----------



## sunyifei23 (Jun 14, 2010)

The DNS was misconfigured


----------

